# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Đi Nhật Bản, đừng quên ở Ryokan ít nhất một đêm - Du lịch Nhật Bản

## hangnt

*Ryokan là tên gọi của loại hình nhà trọ truyền thống của Nhật Bản và một khi đã đến đất nước mặt trời mọc, bạn nên thử trải nghiệm.*

Ryokan xuất hiện từ khoảng thế kỷ thứ 17. Khi đó, những nhà trọ kiểu này chủ yếu phục vụ khách vãng lai dọc theo tuyến cao tốc Nhật Bản. Điểm đặc trưng của Ryokan là thường có khoảng 5 phòng mỗi nhà, mỗi phòng chừng 7 m2, có phòng tắm chung và một số khu vực công cộng để khách có thể mặc áo truyền thống yukata giao tiếp, trao đổi với người khác. 



Một căn Ryokan truyền thống. 
Ryokan có loại phòng đơn lớn, không vách ngăn, trên sàn trải chiếu và đồ nội thất duy nhất trong phòng là một chiếc bàn thấp. Cửa phòng là những tấm trượt làm bằng lá cây và giấy giúp mang lại không khí mát mẻ cũng như giảm ánh sáng cho căn phòng. Khách trọ sẽ được nằm nghỉ trên những tấm đệm được trải ra vào cuối ngày còn ban ngày mọi sinh hoạt diễn ra trên chiếu và quanh chiếc bàn thấp. 

Ở Ryokan, giày dép của khách phải được cởi ra trước khi bước vào và khách phải mang dép đi trong nhà khi ở bên trong. Sau đó dép phải được đặt bên ngoài cửa phòng và du khách sẽ đi chân trần hoặc mang tất khi bước vào bếp.

Điều đặc biệt ở Ryokan chính là các nhà tắm công cộng, được thiết kế nam nữ riêng biệt. Những khu nghỉ dưỡng suối nước nóng mà chúng ta thường thấy chính là một hình thức Ryokan được xây dựng bên nguồn suối nước nóng. Một ngày ở Ryokan, du khách sẽ được thưởng thức hai bữa ăn bao gồm bữa tối với các món ăn đặc trưng của địa phương và một bữa sáng đơn giản. Mỗi bữa ăn tại Ryokan sẽ được phục vụ tại phòng khách. Sau khi dùng bữa tối, phục vụ sẽ trở lại để dọn bàn và sau đó trải đệm cho khách nghỉ. Ryokan cũng chuẩn bị sẵn những bộ Yukata với đủ kích cỡ phù hợp với người mặc. 



Xung quanh nhà trọ Ryokan thường là cảnh quan thiên nhiên trong lành hay các suối nước nóng. 
Ryokan hiện nay không phổ biến ở các thành phố lớn như Tokyo hay Osaka, nhưng tại Kyoto chẳng hạn, Ryokan còn khá nhiều. Giá thuê ở Ryokan ở thành phố lớn thường cao hơn so với khách sạn. Để phục vụ du lịch, nhiều khu Ryokan được xây dựng đặc biệt ở một số nơi có cảnh quan thiên nhiên trong lành, ở giữa rừng núi hay bên bờ biển.

_Theo ngoisao_

LIST][*]Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*[/LIST]

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## bay2471biz

chuyên cung cấp vé máy bay giá rẻ , đặt vé đoàn giá tốt nhất

liên hệ : 0905802094

----------

